# How Many empty pages needed for residency visa



## Stakehouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi,
I am just about to get all things sorted to move to Dubai.
Now the last thing that concerns me, is my passport. I hold a EU passport, but it only has one page left that is completely empty. (There are other pages that can hold stamps, but no full page visa).
Now the question is - will that be enough space for the residency visa? 

If that is not enough, I also hold a second passport (same nationality, second one because of lots of traveling) but the second one is only valid until March 2017 so I rather not use this one.

Please dont suggest getting a new passport, as this is out of the question due to the time it takes. Its either the "almost full but valid for another 6 years" one or the "almost empty but only valid for the next 14 months" one.

Thanks


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Stakehouse said:


> Hi,
> I am just about to get all things sorted to move to Dubai.
> Now the last thing that concerns me, is my passport. I hold a EU passport, but it only has one page left that is completely empty. (There are other pages that can hold stamps, but no full page visa).
> Now the question is - will that be enough space for the residency visa?
> ...


FYI a visa will max be 2 years, so March 2017 is okay. Similarly I am in the process of getting a new visa, my passport expires Feb 2017 and that's what my visa is based upon. 

My strategy is get new visa, then apply for new passport. One thing that comes to mind is you can't get a work visa without an entry visa. So which passport number did you give them?


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

The visa takes one page , but it has to be a visa page.


----------



## Stakehouse (Jun 14, 2015)

dogmeat said:


> my passport expires Feb 2017 and that's what my visa is based upon.


Do you mean that the Visa wont be valid more than the Passport validity is? What about the EID?

I didnt give them any PP number yet, want to enter UAE in mid January, so sending the application in latest tomorrow.

P.S. Visa will be sponsored by UAQ FZ


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd expect your PRO to be quite taken aback by only having one page left - your entry into the UAE to join the company is almost guaranteed to be used by arriving immigration stamp, which would then not leave a page for the visa and associated stamps.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Even if your second passport is only valid till March 2017, it doesn't matter, you just bind it to your new passport and carry the two. Most of us have had residency visas in expired passports and just had them bound together - no big deal. It's common. Just stick it in that one.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

dogmeat said:


> FYI a visa will max be 2 years, so March 2017 is okay. Similarly I am in the process of getting a new visa, my passport expires Feb 2017 and that's what my visa is based upon.
> 
> My strategy is get new visa, then apply for new passport. One thing that comes to mind is you can't get a work visa without an entry visa. So which passport number did you give them?


FYI many visas are 3 years - mine is.

http://gulfnews.com/business/visas/...ly-applies-to-private-sector-workers-1.875747


----------



## Stakehouse (Jun 14, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> I'd expect your PRO to be quite taken aback by only having one page left - your entry into the UAE to join the company is almost guaranteed to be used by arriving immigration stamp, which would then not leave a page for the visa and associated stamps.


Thats exactly the thing I was fearing. That they use that empty page quicker than I can say "please use one of the other pages...." Duh!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stakehouse said:


> Thats exactly the thing I was fearing. That they use that empty page quicker than I can say "please use one of the other pages...." Duh!


Put a post-it note on it.


----------



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

My residency visa was stamped on the new passpprt while the number in visa was the old passport. This is due to applying entry visa was using old passport.
Point here is you can use different passport as long as you vring it with you when you arrive.
So if I were you use the passport expired in march 17 (they only require 6 month) for the stamp.
When you renew your pasport next year, attach the old passpprt with the visa on your new passport.

Cheers


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Adlia2015 said:


> My residency visa was stamped on the new passpprt while the number in visa was the old passport. This is due to applying entry visa was using old passport.
> Point here is you can use different passport as long as you vring it with you when you arrive.
> So if I were you use the passport expired in march 17 (they only require 6 month) for the stamp.


Good advice. Similar thing happened to me. Temporary visa on arrival was for old by-then-invalid passport with corner cut off (I'd recently renewed it because it was full). I presented both old and new passports together and there was no problem.


----------

